# pain killers / anti-depressants



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Aparrently when I mentioned I had no insurance to try and get some pain killers for my leg and anti depressants to help me get through some hard times, a particular Brother Of The Leaf took action. He gathered some of the finest meds he could find and shipped them my way, some are so good infact, that they had to be ordered from over seas as they are not legal in this country. I have a feeling that these will keep my spirits lifted for quite a while, my wifes truck broke down again today, and despite reaching failier after working on it til past midnight I was still in a damn good mood, good luck trying to bring me down now!

Thanks a billion Dave (Smelvis) for your generosity. This was above and beyond the call of duty. Im going to have to season one of my empty humis just to store all these buggers. Its a good thing I didn't put my new mailbox up yet or I would be going BACK to lowes. They all look grand and I can't wait to dig in. Can you say breakfest?

I do have one question... what is the one were the band seems to be another tobacco leaf? Im highly intrigued by it. It looks beautiful... ok, two questions... because I need someone to help me decide who'd one meets a fiery death tomorrow!

... and now, what you all have been waiting for...... the photo evidence of the bomb that took out half of tampa bay (don't worry, I hear ybor made it through)....


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

If you are talking about the one next to the tat reserva....it's a tat face from the monster series. Very nice looking smokes. That T52 looks pretty dang good.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Awesome job Dave! Some nice meds there!

My mouth was wide open during the first paragraph :r


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Um Dave, I think you're sending Blake mix messages here. 

First meds to cheer him up :tu

Then you blow him to smithereens :loco:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> If you are talking about the one next to the tat reserva....it's a tat face from the monster series. Very nice looking smokes. That T52 looks pretty dang good.


Aahhh. So that's a tat 'the face' I hear nothing but great things about that cigar.... and have actually been wanting to try them. So..... now I can


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn amazing thing to hear of, good on you Smelvis! Thanks a lot for those pics Blake, made my day!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Dave really knows how to drop a bomb


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Just remember pain meds have a very bad side effect. 


They wear off. LOL

Jerry


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice bomb!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well done Dave!!, Congrats Blake, that was a very nice bomb.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Just remember pain meds have a very bad side effect.
> 
> They wear off. LOL
> 
> Jerry


Agreed. Now Dave is responsible for refilling your prescriptions...."refill as needed" :croc:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like I don't have to send u any vicodin since Dave made u feel better!!!

Great blast Dave!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice hit enjoy!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Looks like I don't have to send u any vicodin since Dave made u feel better!!!
> 
> Great blast Dave!!!


Jeez Dudes
I was reading the pain pills in the mails and was close to pm'ing for the name of the bomber until I read the end LOL

Ya got me Blake Good!

Hope you are feeling better bro!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

WoW! What a hit... wow!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Jeez Dudes
> I was reading the pain pills in the mails and was close to pm'ing for the name of the bomber until I read the end LOL
> 
> Ya got me Blake Good!
> ...


Lol. I am feeling better for sure. Many thanks

Didn't have time to smoke one today. Might be able to find time tonight. I hope so cause I don't think I got time to smoke any tomorrow either.. im thinking one of the 'x-factor' cao's, cao brazilia or padilla habano.... I got a few hours to think on it.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Got a long day ahead of me so I figured I would start it out on the right foot, lit up one of the CAO lx2 robusto's. Im just starting the second third. I detect a little cocoa and some wood. Very nice smoke so far. I should have made coffee to go with it. I think the two would pair good togeather.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I got a box of the Rob's and smoked one ROTT and it was pretty good. Now, they're hibernating for a bit. Glad you liked it!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, Dave, great hit! That's an impressive bomb...VERY generous! Congrats Blake! Beats the hell out of meds for depression...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Well Blake, if u need med's for depression and can't afford them there are other ways to obtain them through a doctor or clinic. My brother battled depression for almost 17 years and i don't wish that on my worst enemy


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice cross section of awesome sticks! All of the CAO's that I have smoked seem to have one thing in common. Too tight on the draw! Otherwise a great smoke. I have to use a poker on those bad boys! Enjoy those painkillers!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice....


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning. Nice hit!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Had a brazilia today. Been a few months sense I smoked one and forgot how good they are.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Anyone ever tell you that you look like the Baseball player Kerry Wood?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Nope. I believe that's a first. Great name though. Haha, get it. Kerry wood..... Haha. Ok. Nevermind.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> Nope. I believe that's a first. Great name though. Haha, get it. Kerry wood..... Haha. Ok. Nevermind.


I use to have a Cubs shirt that had "We've got Wood!!!" on it:eyebrows:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol. I don't know how I worked in Giordanos for 2 years around all them chicago cub fans and never heard of him...... but then again, I Pay no attention to baseball. Lol.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> Lol. I don't know how I worked in Giordanos for 2 years around all them chicago cub fans and never heard of him...... but then again, I Pay no attention to baseball. Lol.


mg: Well that would explain it then


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I know. Everyone is always shocked. Sorry, it just makes me bored. I used to love to watch football, but I don't even watch that anymore unless I actually go to a game.


----------

